# Pte. Dean Lapointe



## Sappo (26 Sep 2006)

Just found out via a friend from college, Pte. Dean Lapointe - Grey & Simcoe Foresters was injured in the friendly fire incident not too far back.

I trained with Dean during our basic at Fort York, we were the only G&SF there 

He is a good guy and a damn good soldier, lets all hope that his wounds will heal quickly and he can continue to soldier on!

http://www.owensoundsuntimes.com/webapp/sitepages/content.asp?contentid=205937&catname=Local+News&classif=


This makes me wish I was still in, and over there with him.


----------



## Stevensonc (17 Oct 2006)

Hey,

I am a friend of Dean's from Owen Sound. I just wanted to let you know that I have been speaking with his mother on a number of occasions and Dean is sorta healed up. He still has some discomfort from the shrapnel still in his arm. 

He is in good spirits, and proud to be a soldier in Afghanistan, and a damn fine friend! 

Here's to his safe return and I'm looking forward to tossing back a few beers with him in February.

Carl Stevenson


----------

